# Belarus Apartment June 2012



## MotherRussia (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I will be doing a 2 month studying abroad in Minsk, Belarus for 2 months this summer. I need an apartment or some place to stay during the month of June, I will be staying at the university dormitory in the month of July. I am having a hard time finding a place in this city within my budget. I am finding plenty of places 800+, but these are luxury apartments intended for people on business, etc. And a nightly stay at the hostels is $25 plus a night. Apartments in the city should cost between $250-350 for just a basic budget one. 

Can anyone refer me to a place, or a website where I can do more of a localized search for something within the country. I would also consider having roommates if there is a services that rents out rooms to students in the country. I am just at a loss for words here, as I truly cannot find anything. I would be find with roommates or whatever, I am just trying to do this trip as cheaply as possible. 

I am not a fancy person, as long as I have hot water and a bed I can make do. I already have experience from my 3 months stay in Moscow during the summer of 2009. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,

Christopher


----------

